# pakistani high flyers needed



## khan (May 3, 2015)

Does someone know where to buy good pakistani pigeons in USA.


----------



## khan (May 3, 2015)

*Pakistani High Flyers needed*

where to buy good Pakistani high Flyers in USA.
Needs referral


----------

